# E3 Visa Freelancer Question



## d2tmd (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm an Aussie currently living in Canada working in a job that requires me to do a lot of work via proxy (from home/office) and then travel onsite to implement/for meetings.

A company I used to work for in Australia has opened in the US and I am wondering whether the E3 visa is the best one for my situation. 

I will be a temporary freelancer working on intermittent projects; doing the majority of work for them from home (in Toronto) and then travelling to the US for up to a fortnight at a time when it comes time to implement (approx once every one to two months).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Dave


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

That is a good question. We are here on an E3 but we are fulltime permanent with a US company. Contarcting is not permitted on that visa so not too sure your set up?


----------

